# Battle Titans



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys I need a question answered. Is there another type/class of Titan higher than an Imperator? Surely there would be some uber specil ones on Terra.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, the various types of Imperator and Emperor class Titans are the largest Titans around.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Castigor-class autonomous bipedal weapons platform, created for fire support and siege operations.... It may have been larger but it isn't in use, sadly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Emperor Titan is the largest Imperial Titan, coming in two flavours, Imperator and Warmonger classes. 

The Castigator was a unique titan and the STC for it was destroyed along with it, but I guess there could be more of them in existence somewhere. 

Aramoro


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't imaging that we'll evver hear more about the castigator, the dark mechanicus that built it were destroyed as well as the STC


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Metal Gear Ray... ergh.. wait.. what?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok well are there any modified types of the Emperor Class? Like the Emp got an Imperator then pimed it out?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

there may be slight variations in its arments, but then i doubt they would make any 2 exactly the same, is not like a leman russ that can be made in the thousands on a production line


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Metal Gear Ray... ergh.. wait.. what?


:rofl:


Empy and Impy is as big as a human built titan gets. It`s reasonable to assume that each would be individualised by its crew or princeps, but to my knowledge no class exists above them.

And I wouldn`t expect there to be, considering their name sake.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Metal Gear Ray... ergh.. wait.. what?


You _dare_ mention that franchise in my presence! My perverted humour would be sated for eon`s if only I could watch Altair tear apart Solid Snake in single-combat. 

In response to the Castigator, then yes, the Standard Template Construct was destroyed by Brother-Captain Halvarn, Alric and several other Grey Knight Astartes. That said, the daemonic-entity within the Castigator clearly states it pre-dates the Horus Heresy and even the Age of Strife for that matter, thus dating its creation to the Dark Age of Technology, and henceforth it is free of any Dark Mechanicus corruption. I don`t think this ''Father of Titans'' is larger than an Imperator-Class anyway; it is only described as towering above Warhound`s, Reaver`s and Warlords.

Imperator-Class Titans are perhaps the most common type of Emperor amongst the more ancient Legio`s, although I have never heard of this ''Warmonger-class''. 

That merely is the conventional tiers of Titans. I am sure the Dark Mechanicus, alongside the Iron Warrior`s and Black Legion have at some time created individual-Titans, infused with daemons, corrupting machine-spirits, that far exceed even Imperator. However, short of Medengrand (Perturabo`s Fortress within the Eye of Terror I believe) I couldn`t see how anything larger than a Warlord could be conventionally lifted to-and-fro from conflicts atmospherically-to-orbit.

_Also_, I should be forgiven for believing that often more ''modern'' (if ever the term could be used for the Mechanicus:laugh Legio`s and Forge Worlds would make various sub-classes of standard Titans, or repair damaged ones in varying ways; similar to that said by Edd and his exmaple of factory-borne Lemas Russes, often leading to unique customisation on Titans, although usually only upon the very largest in decorial ways (Cathedrals and the like).

You must remember that Titans (Quoted from both _Titanicus_ and _Helsreach_) are not tools of God-shattering destruction. They are amongst the most revered artifacts by the Mechanicus and even Imperium. To the former, perhaps only STD`s and the Ordinatus are higher in religious-significance.

And of course, Orks and their chaotic ways, often create scrap-Titan`s far exceeding that of an Imperator, as shown in _Helsreach _with the Gargant _Godbeaker_ duelling with the Imperator _Stormherald_

Finally, I would not be suprised if the Necron C`tan the Void Dragon beneath Mars holds some Platinum-class Titans of truly unimaginable proportion (Dream on Black Library fans, this will never happen)


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

bobss said:


> You _dare_ mention that franchise in my presence! My perverted humour would be sated for eon`s if only I could watch Altair tear apart Solid Snake in single-combat.
> 
> In response to the Castigator, then yes, the Standard Template Construct was destroyed by Brother-Captain Halvarn, Alric and several other Grey Knight Astartes. That said, the daemonic-entity within the Castigator clearly states it pre-dates the Horus Heresy and even the Age of Strife for that matter, thus dating its creation to the Dark Age of Technology, and henceforth it is free of any Dark Mechanicus corruption. I don`t think this ''Father of Titans'' is larger than an Imperator-Class anyway; it is only described as towering above Warhound`s, Reaver`s and Warlords.
> 
> ...


Nice points but heheh check out the typo, I couldn't resist, I almost spit oj out of my noise.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> Nice points but heheh check out the typo, I couldn't resist, I almost spit oj out of my noise.


I... yes.

*awkward moment*


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok well so I may as well create my own class of Titan, seeing as though it's Princeps will be a Space Marine.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You do that and Papa Smurfs head will rotate in stasis.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

My guys couldn't care less what some other Legions Primarch said, only what their own said.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You realise that the Adeptus Mechanicus would be extremely hostile towards your chapter then? All Titans come under the purview of the Collegia Titanicus of the Adeptus Mechanicus, is your Chapter's Primarch Russ, Vulkan, or Dorn?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a Home brew Legion, own Primarch, very good friends with Fabricator whats-his-name.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh its one of 'them', doesn't matter about giving it a grounding in fluff then.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I just want to be sure before I write the section about the Titans in my Codex.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well you've already decided that your own Legion can have Titans, why ruin it with us telling you you can't if you want to stay true to the 40k fluff?


----------



## grimdarkness (Apr 19, 2010)

the 1ksons had their own titan on prospero, although i cant remember how they ended up with it


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

grimdarkness said:


> the 1ksons had their own titan on prospero, although i cant remember how they ended up with it


That was pre-codex. Post codex that's a huge fucking no no.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I just want to be sure before I write the section about the Titans in my Codex.


While your at it you should write up an entry for black stone fortresses. Lol might as well since fluff is out the window.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Tbf his legion/chapter might just have close relations to the titan legions, rather than being incorporated into it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

grimdarkness said:


> the 1ksons had their own titan on prospero, although i cant remember how they ended up with it


Yes, and I believe the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus had access to their own Imperator Titan - _The Dies Irae _- during the Great Crusade and well into the Heresy. However, this, amongst others was part of the Legio (Mortis?) and so thus wasn`t technically part of the parent Legion. It merely accompanied the Adpetus Mechanicus support of the _Vengeful Spirit _and the Expedition to further enhance the conquering of worlds, doing what Titans do best: Destroying absoultely everything without the need for Orbital bombardment.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Titan on Prospero was a captured trophy the Thousand Sons refused to return to the Mechanicus and not an actual fully functioning warmachine.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Well what I'm going off is that because they are in a massive Space Faring Fortress Monastery like the Phalanx, the Mechanicum has a fully functioning forge within the vessel. And over time have come to respect the Astartes more and more until being gifted with full command of the Legio, Space Marine Princeps ect.


----------



## happytravelling (Aug 2, 2013)

" That said, the daemonic-entity within the Castigator clearly states it pre-dates the Horus Heresy and even the Age of Strife for that matter, thus dating its creation to the Dark Age of Technology, and henceforth it is free of any Dark Mechanicus corruption. "

Not sure what you are saying here. As we know from several stories and books, complex computers 
could be possessed by demons. 

" I don`t think this ''Father of Titans'' is larger than an Imperator-Class anyway; it is only described as towering above Warhound`s, Reaver`s and Warlords."

It is Alric, the Grey Knight, who states that the Castigator is larger than Imperator Class titans.


----------

